# Irish draughts - what do you do with yours and pics please :)



## mudmonkey17 (28 February 2012)

Hi I currently own a 19yr old cob type horse who looks to have a lot of Irish draught in him.

Looking into getting another horse maybe this summer or next spring and am really interested in getting a full ID. 

What I want to know us what they are like to own and ride etc. Want a horse that going to be a good all rounder


----------



## Roody2 (28 February 2012)

Go for it, I would have 10 of them if I had the time and money!!

All those I have ridden/known/owned have had beautiful temperaments and been true allrounders, SJ, dressage and XC, all to a higher than amateur level.

Obviously every horse has its own personality but I can't really think of anything stereotypically negative for them.


----------



## Capriole (28 February 2012)

they are fabulous horses and I dont think you can go far wrong with an ID tbh


----------



## Shadow-01 (28 February 2012)

Not mine, but my best friends who I stable with (she's not on H&H, but won't mind me posting some piccies!)

He's a real all rounder as you can see 

























With another friend here, he's certainly got a pop in him!







Nothing negative to say really apart from he can sometimes be a bit of a worrier, but I think that's just him!


----------



## emmab13 (28 February 2012)

We get a few full IDs in to sell, as we do hunters mainly. I LOVE them. Have had the occasional one who is worried, but they are all, without question, forgiving and honest. Wakes you up when you ride a warmblood after riding one of them!

Put it this way, I tipped up on Sunday, horse then fell on me and stood on my back. Can sort of walk, can't lift my leg more than an inch off the floor. Hurts a lot.

I'm taking a full ID 4 year old out hunting tomorrow, as he's the only one I can trust not to pull me about, jump without much assistance from me and be sensible. Also the more modern ones are VERY athletic, and a bit more sporty looking. I have a 16hh full ID who wouldn't look out of place in a BYEH qualifier, a tiny bit too heavy but def. athletic enough.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2012)

My OH hunts one he is the most lovely character we adore him he's lots of fun he was quite naughty when he arrived as someone had taught him how big and strong he was so leading was fun at times but with regular work and ground work it quickly came right because he is the most easy going chap really he can be stuborne but he and OH have an arrangement now that seems to work fine and he's good with me and my groom as we did the sorting out when he arrived.
I will definatly buy another at some point all the ones I have known have been great horses I like them much more than ID / TB crosses which have very variable temperaments and if you are unlucky have the worse bit of both.


----------



## Goldenstar (28 February 2012)

He is difficult to keep slim though !!!


----------



## caberston (28 February 2012)

i ride one, Charlie, for MIL. he's a star, honest and keen and has a crack at anything. I've hunted him and done a bit of unaffiliated SJ and hunter trials so far, planning on doing some BE stuff this season all being well  







he was very green when he first came, this was his first time XC, tad hairy but as you can see, he has a fair pop in him


----------



## DosyMare (29 February 2012)

I ride one down the stables, his manners are to die for. His a gentle giant and just so adorable, his the nicest horse to handle - better than any of my own! 
He hacks like angel, safe with a novice, tries his best to be a elgant dressage horse and can clear 120 with ease. ID are a pleasure.


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 February 2012)

mudmonkey17 said:



			Looking into getting another horse maybe this summer or next spring and am really interested in getting a full ID. 

What I want to know us what they are like to own and ride etc. Want a horse that going to be a good all rounder
		
Click to expand...

They're wonderful to own and do anything with - even when you've got as many as I have (about 65 pure-bred and about a dozen part-bred!)

The Irish Draught is the ultimate all rounder!  ALL the youngsters I have sold who are under saddle hack, in many cases hunt, do dressage, SJ, XC, TREC, show, event - you name it!  

This one would probably excel at dressage and already shown successfully (and graded mare Class 1)







This chap will probably be a very good, sensible HW hunter for someone - although he'd also show in hunter/working hunter classes and do a half-way decent dressage test.







This chap would hack, hunt, show in working hunter - but he'd also be a very nice, sensible dressage horse for any rider.







And this chap we might keep on as a stallion (he has 7 foals due this year) - he still has a bit of growing to do but if his foals are good enough, then we'll take him eventing next year: if not, he'll make a very nice gelding who'll do almost anything.







I'd better stop there or you'll get bored.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (29 February 2012)

Hi I have one of the worried ones and am having real problems with him, generally very sweet and seemingly unflappable on the ground but not easy otherwise, I'm hoping it will come good as I bought him a pure I.D for the supposed temperament.


----------



## PaddyMonty (29 February 2012)

I'm currently training a full ID for SJ (BS).  owner bought him for dressage but would like him to do a bit of everything.
This is a thread showing vids of the first time he saw a course of fences and fillers.
The difference between the 3 vids says a lot about the breed.

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=517813


----------



## JenHunt (29 February 2012)

Mine is like the OP's - described as "Irish" on his passport, but we suspect him to be ID or IDx.... he is a total legend. He hacks, hunts, jumps, he's done some eventing, hunter trials, show jumping, team chasing and RC stuff. He's good to handle, he's an absolute sweetheart to travel (loads himself), he is happy in or out, in company or on his own.... OH has jumped well over 4foot on him (I'm not brave enough!). He will do a dressage test, but he's never really been schooled enough to do it 'automatically' and it's not something I'm bothered about - he's obedient, that's all that matters to me!

we do this with him...










































sorry for the pic overload!


----------



## measles (29 February 2012)

Completely agree with the others that a sensible temperament is almost guaranteed.   What people often forget is that athleticism in some can be another huge bonus when combined with the can do attitude.   

We have this rising 5yo 15.2hh IDx mare in to produce and son is 6ft yet she carries him effortlessly and moves beautifully


----------



## Sarah1 (29 February 2012)

I have an ID x (we were told ID x WB) and he's a complete super star.  He honestly will turn his hoof to a bit of anything and will be more than capable to do anything to the level that I'll ever reach.
He's as brave as a lion and has a heart as big as a bucket - he ALWAYS tries for you and is so so genuine - as you can probably tell I think the world of him!
He's a big boy at almost 17hh and very wide but he's ridden in a plain cavesson and snaffle, even when jumping.
I honestly can't say enough good things about him - he's a horse in a million!
He's currently accompanying youngsters/ex-racers out hacking to give them some confidence and when we have a rather important visitor to the estate for a hack out he's the horse that's chosen for her to ride (with my permission of course!) out of all the horses available (in excess of probably 30 horses in total) 
I've always thought he has the ID temperament and build and the only bit of him that is potentially WB is his paces as he'll do a smashing dressage test 
There's definitely more ID in there than anything else though...




















and here he is this last weekend with my 16 month old daughter! (excuse the mane!)





PS - his mane is the worst thing about him, it's a nightmare to keep on top of as it's so thick!


----------



## Loupride (29 February 2012)

Ive had the pleasure of owning an RID for the past 11 years and he has been there and done it all; SJ, Dressage, Eventing, XC, Hunted, TREC - you name it and he has tried it. He has such a good temperament and a brain to get him out of trouble (invaluable XC ) but he also has that special twinkle in his eye that sets him apart;

Couldn't recommend them highly enough!


----------



## Tr0uble (29 February 2012)

If you do go for it (and you really should!) it would be well worth your time to visit Janets place. My boy is one of hers and he is wonderful!

He'll be 5 in June but still low mileage because I was injured for most of his four year old year (not by him!)


----------



## KautoStar1 (29 February 2012)

I have a pure bred ID and he is the nicest person you could meet, hes great with people, loves other horses and is very pleasant to ride. He is also very handsome, almost too pretty for an ID     I have spent a lot of time working on him though  they are naturally a bit on their forehand, so correct training is vital and they take a bit of time to come to themselves and mature.  He is the first draught horse Ive owned and rather different from the hot heads Ive had previously, so its taken me a while to work him out.  I had to learn to use my leg properly at the start, however, he is now forward and very light in my hand, really lovely mouth, jumps, does dressage (is even learning piaffe), hunts, hacks, shows,  just about anything I want really. All in a lozenge snaffle, no add ons.
But he is a laid back beast and is very greedy, so keeping him fit, entertained and his waistline under control is vital.  I wouldnt swap him for anything


----------



## asommerville (29 February 2012)

I have 2 IDx!  My mare is 17, she's an IDxTB and has turned her hooves to everything.  She can be a wee bit marey but generally has a lovely nature and is the most bombproof horse i have ever known.  She's been great to have with my youngster as he follows her like a puppy!  My youngster is a 5 year old IDxArab - when he was younger he had more of an arab brain but seems to have matured a lot over the past 6 months, and he has despite a few 'green' moments he has always had a lovely nature and would never hurt a fly.  When i went horse hunting i was specifically looking for an ID or an IDX i just love them and don't think i would have anything else!


----------



## mudmonkey17 (29 February 2012)

Thanks for all those replies guess that sealed it will be saving for a lovely ID


----------



## samlf (29 February 2012)

I have an ID, shes such a lovely kind mare - puts up with my non horsey mother spending about 5 minutes trying to put a headcollar on her! 
Shes not registered which is such a shame, and shes also quite immature for her age which I think is something you should consider - they dont fully mature until 7/8. Mine looks like a 4 year old still as shes barely been in work.

Here she is  







Oh and she can jump


----------



## cassie summers (29 February 2012)

this is mac he was a full irish draught sadley died last year


----------



## Bright_Spark (29 February 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			They're wonderful to own and do anything with - even when you've got as many as I have (about 65 pure-bred and about a dozen part-bred!)
		
Click to expand...

You have HOW many? 



JanetGeorge said:



			This one would probably excel at dressage and already shown successfully (and graded mare Class 1)






Click to expand...

Can you pop this one in the post for me please? Gorgeous


----------



## JanetGeorge (29 February 2012)

Bright_Spark said:



			You have HOW many? 

Can you pop this one in the post for me please? Gorgeous 

Click to expand...

Um - it IS a bit embarrassing - I have to look at the shoeing book to check how many.  Put it this way, I have 15 mares due to foal this year, 12 pure-bred and 3 part-bred.  I have 11 yearlings - all pure-bred.  13 x 2 year olds.   7 x 3 year olds (a couple sold as yearlings.)    They're all in the field.   There are 2 x 5 year olds in training, 5 x 4 year olds currently being backed, 3 more 4 year olds waiting for me to have time to back them, a couple of 6 year olds in training as hunters for my OH,  3 stallions, a couple of retired mares, a retired gelding ... how many is that?? 

Magic wouldn't go in the post - she'd eat her way out overnight!


----------



## marmalade76 (29 February 2012)

How much for a broken 4yo, Janet? Just so I know how much saving I have to do


----------



## galaxy (29 February 2012)

The mare in my siggie is clearly not a RID as she's coloured!  But she is a blue passported ISH.  When I researched her breeder he breeds RID, so I expect she has a great deal ID in her and he just wanted to breed a coloured one.  A lot of people look a her a label her as a "cob" cause she's big and coloured, but once they see her move or if they ride her she does not feel or look like one.  She is far more like a coloured ID!

I will be doing BD with her.  She does like her jumping (and is a great hunter), but she's a bit of a cluts!


----------



## dollymix (29 February 2012)

I moved my horses onto an ID stud....wasn't long before I started wanting one myself! 

I now own Dulcie, a 5yr old RID who I bought last September and who is a star! We've progressed slowly so far, (I had an operation in December and recovery has taken longer than I'd hoped) but we came 2nd in our first Intro dressage test (would have won if I wasn't such a numpty and forgot a movement!) and since getting back on board in Janurary we've done lots of gridwork which she LOVES!!! I hope eventually to do some ODEs and riding club stuff. 

Her jumping is really one of the main reasons I knew she was THE ONE. I am not the bravest, but when I went to try her, after my instructor riding her, I took her round a course of XC fences and fell in love! 

This isn't me sadly....it's one the sellers sent me to show her jumping before i arranged to see her






I will have some jumping ones myself before long!  And the below is at our first dressage comp together (2nd place in the intro!)


----------



## marmalade76 (29 February 2012)

Well if we're allowed to post pics of non-pure breds, here's mine, 3/4 ID 1/4 TB by Uibh Fhaili '81 out of a mare by Ballinrobe Boy. I sadly lost him nearly two years ago  and now I'd like another!


----------



## chameleon (29 February 2012)

Well I have a 4 yo Full Irish Draught - hopefully going to do a little bit of everything with him. Photos are not of me riding but of my fab YO who is doing his schooling and getting him out and about seeing the world. I wasnt looking for a youngster, hence why I opted to get someone else involved with his early education - but you try finding one between 7&9 yo that has done a bit of everything and you will be hard pushed to find one unless you have very deep pockets. It seems that no one wants to sell them and I can now see why. My boy has a fab temperament and there is not a nasty bone in his body. So a few photos.....

First walk/trot dressage test - which he won, bless him!!







Next test he did prelim 7 - first time in an indoor school and he came 4th!!







And a few to show that ID's can also jump....his first time ever at a party.













Sorry for photo overload.can you tell I am smitten with him.


----------



## Archina (29 February 2012)

I have a lovely 4yr old bay ID gelding who I rescued from Ireland through ERR. He was everything I wanted!  He is a big lad, arrived with me Dec 2011 and was standing at 16.3hh, he is now 17.1hh  I just hope he stops growing! haha He is lovely though and very quiet, a bit on the dim side but he seems to be getting smarter! lol Broke him in last year and did some basics then turned him away for the winter where all he has done is get up to bad news! He seems to have got the idea that he is very large and all he has to do is put all his weight on the gate or fencing and it will give way for him.  Then he see's me coming and jumps back into his field!!  haha Anyway, I am looking forward to bringing him back into work this summer and start doing things together 

















Him and my little filly foal in a stable together, shortly after she was weaned she used to pretty much stand underneath Troy (my ID) when it was raining!


----------



## Mrs B (29 February 2012)

Mine's IDxTB - half and half...

The best bond I've ever had with a horse: just adore him.


----------



## Puzzles (29 February 2012)

These horses are all absolutely gorgeous! I'm drooling ... maybe I should get an ID instead of an ex-racehorse!


----------



## kezimac (29 February 2012)

janet - magic is just stunning - is she for sale?????


----------



## JanetGeorge (1 March 2012)

kezimac said:



			janet - magic is just stunning - is she for sale?????
		
Click to expand...

Answering questions like that online might get me in trouble with TFC 

But - put it this way - I'm a breeder and I have to sell youngsters to be able to breed more!


----------



## Mince Pie (1 March 2012)

Some gorgeous horses on this thread, especially Magic and Troy (which one of you is closest to Surrey in a horsebox? ).

How much is a good RID roughly? Don't mind a youngster!


----------



## Colivet (1 March 2012)

Mine has done absolutely everything I have ever asked of him - competing very successfully at Amateur SJ - up to 1.20m (my limit, not his), working hunter, hunter trials, show hunter, dressage - he can turn his hoof to anything.  Temperament to die for (feisty enough to be interesting and challenging if pushed but sensible enough to be a fab minder for novice or child rider).  The house is full of his prizes but the nicest thing about him is - he is a character with lots of personality and manners to burn (albeit he was taught manners - could push it a bit when younger).

Very bad at adding pics, but I'll try.


----------



## Finkins (1 March 2012)

Im not sure how to post images so not sure if the pic will show! This is Finley at 4 years (now technically 5) RID best purchase ever! Fantastic breed and I would never want anything other than an ID now!


http://s1055.photobucket.com/albums...011115045_877605044_21158770_1595866618_n.jpg


----------



## AdorableAlice (1 March 2012)

Simply the best pleasure horse in the world.  I lost both of mine in 2004 and can still easily cry when I think about them.

An unreg gelding bought in 1980 as a 3yr old, (passport in the post -yeah),
16.2, I was 20 yrs old and knew everything there was to know about horses !

He taught me so much, nothing fazed him but he has a sparkle about him so was never boring to ride.  My ignorance in the earlier years left him on his forehand but that got rectified and he was much nicer to ride.  He hunted, showjumped at local level, hunter trialled, pleasure rides, inter hunt jumped, paraded hounds, did RDA work with the larger riders.  Dressage was not his favourite and he did a fair imitation of a camel, but he always had a smile on his face.  He talked non stop and if he considered I had not spent enough time with him he used to very gently bite my sleeve and not let me walk away.

He taught 2 nervous adults to ride and within the year he took them cubbing.
If you wobbled on him he would simply put his shoulders over to catch the wobble.  He would 'wait' for me in front of a fence - in other words he made sure I had my eyes shut, both hands in his mane and was maintaining a reasonable chance of being in the right place in the saddle.  He was not a world beater but god I loved that horse.

My 2nd ID was a huge gelding Embla George x Embla Daisy - Colman.  Bought at 6 months of age in 1994 and thankfully, I did know a bit more by then.

He was successful in hand and as a ridden ID and show hunter.  He was never 'broken' we just rode him.  Looking back I didn't really teach him anything, he was just 'wise' regardless of his age.  Despite being 18hh he was the most balanced horse in all paces.  He won many dressage competitions and was working medium aged 13 when colic took him.

He did a few mornings with hounds, loved it, but was not the most practical in the hunting field.  I couldn't reach gates, low branches swept me off and there was more than one hunting gate that was too narrow to get through. handy pony he was not !

Then suddenly in the space of a week in October 2004 they were gone. Words cannot describe that moment in my life. 

 Eventually I returned to horses and I have a very successful show horse that is not a ID.  But I longed for another and last year bred a foal from a irish/vanner cob mare.

I am very proud to have a lovely part bred filly by Avanti Amorous Archie, she looks pure RID and her temperament, well, she is already being called Miss Sensible.  She is destined to keep me riding into my retirement and who know's she might just be a HOYS maxi cob champion.

Find your RID you won't ever regret it.  Good luck in your search.


----------



## LaurenBay (1 March 2012)

Lovely Horses everyone!

I have an IDXTBXWB, but luckily for me, she has the ID temprement! 

Shes fab, very sensible on the ground, not alot phases her (although she is still young, so has a little wobble every now and then ) hacks out alone and in company. No vices. Lives in or out. Very hardy. Loves to jump and very sensible with it. Young head on wise shoulders (99.9% of the time )

Here she is













After our bareback hack


----------



## Mithras (1 March 2012)

I'm another with one of those 4 yo part bred IDs (3/4) that does almost everything already.  I am having to deliberately hold him back because I don't want to end up with a horse thats exceptional at 4 and 5 but thats his peak.  In his first showjumping show, he got 8 faults in the 80cm and then went clear HC, despite never having jumped a course, seen fillers or been in an indoor school before, in his second he got 3rd place.  He hacks out and remains calm when other horses spook or get worked up over something, and for some reason, he's come out as being completely traffic proof already.   But he's got a little bit of competitiveness in him that makes me hopeful he will be more than ordinary.  He's the one my novice rider husband rides as he's so safe!


----------



## Kaylum (1 March 2012)

Grey mare in my signature is full ID and clears up at ridden and working hunter.


----------



## marmalade76 (1 March 2012)

Broke_But_Happy said:



			How much is a good RID roughly? Don't mind a youngster!
		
Click to expand...

This is what I've been trying to find out for a while now but no-one will give me an answer, either on here or via PM on Facebook.

Anyone know any ID breeders who sell broken youngsters in Glos/Three counties area?


----------



## Kaylum (1 March 2012)

Depends what its done, how its bred, 15 years ago our just backed ones were going for £5k and for a nice one the price certainly hasnt gone down.


----------



## Finkins (1 March 2012)

A good RID will certainly cost a few thousand for a youngster, but would depend what they have done i suppose as with any horse


----------



## marmalade76 (1 March 2012)

Finkins said:



			i think if you find a proper RID they are going to cost you a bit but deffo worth it.
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't mind one with some TB and/or pony blood but would like one with at least 3/4 ID. Just thinking ahead, not ready for one quite yet, need to get both children in school first


----------



## xxMozlarxx (1 March 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			This is what I've been trying to find out for a while now but no-one will give me an answer, either on here or via PM on Facebook.

Anyone know any ID breeders who sell broken youngsters in Glos/Three counties area?
		
Click to expand...

Not many when I was looking but agree that 5k is a starting price for a good young ID. I consider myself very lucky to have found a 6yo pure bred with such good breeding for the price I did..which I of course will not disclose!!


----------



## marmalade76 (1 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Not many when I was looking but agree that 5k is a starting price for a good young ID.
		
Click to expand...

That's around what I was expecting, thanks.


----------



## Mithras (1 March 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			This is what I've been trying to find out for a while now but no-one will give me an answer, either on here or via PM on Facebook.

Anyone know any ID breeders who sell broken youngsters in Glos/Three counties area?
		
Click to expand...

I paid 7k for my 3/4 bred 4 yo, and he had been placed at county level showing as a novice hunter already.  There was a full ID at the same place there for 5.5k, a 5yo, which jumped really well and which I was seriously tempted by.  But I could not have both.  I got mine in Yorkshire, which was quite a trip for me.


----------



## marmalade76 (1 March 2012)

Mithras said:



			I got mine in Yorkshire, which was quite a trip for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yorkshire would be quite a trip for me too!


----------



## GinaGem (1 March 2012)

We think out girl is largely ID, prob with a bit of TB and she's a darling.  We've had her about 16 years now and i love her to peices.  We've done a bit of eveything.  She's been off 4 years but i'm hoping if i get my back sorted to bring her back into work later in the year as i'm desperate to ride her trot again - it's beautiful.


----------



## Passtheshampoo (1 March 2012)

I bred my own RID mare having been a convert to the breed since 1999. I've had children and 3 spinal ops during that time but the IDs have always fitted in well. My current home bred rising 6yr old RID mare spent last year hacking out and doing pleasure rides. This year we are going to up the anti and have weekly lessons so we can start low level dressage and ridden classes. I'm taking things slowly with her as I'm in no rush with her. My youngster is brill in traffic giving confidence to much older horses, she's good to handle, snaffle mouthed no martingale at all times (can be a bit strong willed at times but usually after a break when we need to set boundaries again). Flapping bags or bins at the side of the road never cause spooks as let's face it they may have food in them! 
People often associate the word draught with a carty type but that couldn't be further from the truth. IDs are handsome beasts with presence of body and mind and are the ideal horse for anyone wishing to compete up to a decent level with a sane, easy temperament.


----------



## mulledwhine (1 March 2012)

I had never really considered one before, but after reading this thread, they are certainly heading towards the top of my list


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

I thought I'd post again here if only to show what a difference a few weeks and consistency makes. I posted how my new boy was one of the worried ones..I wouldn't be posting that now! What a chap he is becoming, learns so quickly, not bothered by any traffic, and although he has clearly seen very little in a hacking sense he is taking everything in his stride and will go past anything with a bit of persuasion. In the school he is at last beginning to go beautifully for my instructor becoming light, supple and responsive, he then puts up with my attempts to sit his mahooooosive trot ( I'm nearly there with my balance) with no fuss or reaction. He is generally fairly non reactive to the cows mooing at the end of the school and the funny noises he can't see, it's a busy yard/farm which he is getting used to very quickly. 
I now can't wait to get out to my first local comp with him and to jump him. I am amazed by him and how quickly he is learning, he seems to really appreciate a one to one owner. He is a very loving horse but I do need to instill the boundaries consistently as he is a big chap, but there isnt a bad bone in his body.
 So pleased with him and what a fab breed


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2012)

How is he bred ?


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Grandsire Flagmount King, his dams sire Windgap Blue. Very traditional ID breeding..no ISH or TB in 3 generations


----------



## CharlesMax (14 March 2012)

I bought my RID as an 8 years old, from Ireland, as a Hunter. He had done noithing else and couild not even go in circles when I first got him. He has been such a fast learner and has become a great all-rounder and a fantastic hunter. he is the perfect gentleman and adored by everyone on the yard - fabulous breed! 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=612&pictureid=15749


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Grandsire Flagmount King, his dams sire Windgap Blue. Very traditional ID breeding..no ISH or TB in 3 generations
		
Click to expand...

Feel myself going slighty green with envy !

I had an Embla George, huge great gelding (18hh) from a 6 month old foal.  Fantastic horse, showed him, dressage, he jumped too but was so powerful he catapulted me off rather alot.  Only 13 when colic claimed him in 2004 and I can still cry when I think about him.  He was like a giant labrador.

I have started again and now have a 10 month old Avanti Amorous Archie filly, who already has a golden temperament and is very quick to learn.

Good luck with your lovely horse.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Awww that's so sad for you.  :-(.
 I hope I don't get catapulted off but I can see it happening if his pop over the gate of the outdoor school is anything to go by. That's one from Janet George is it? She gave me some good advice when I asked, I'm sure yours will be a stunner.


----------



## Goldenstar (14 March 2012)

Irish draught story of the week.
Our lovely ID who is my OH's hunter and is a great favourite with everyone blotted his copy book last week .
I was at a clinic last week when the groom who was at home rang the one who was with me . I was handed the phone and this is what had happened , she was rinsing  the boy after a bath he was tied to one of those Velcro loopy things ( using a heated shower ) when the boy decided he had had enough pulled the tie so it came loose and pissed off jumped the rails into the bottom paddock ran into the wet bit which up the spectic tank soakaway and rolled and rolled she was weeping with anger and frustration it took forty minutes to catch him she was so cross and has only just forgiven him.
It was very funny but I had to,try not to laugh as she was so frustrated with him.
Off thread I know but I just had to share .


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Hahahahaha..that is brill!! Cheeky ID...


----------



## cattysmith (14 March 2012)

I have a 16hh (ish!) ID x Connemara (probably a touch of tb in there too somewhere I suspect)

She was incredibly spooky and a complete worrier when I first got her and she still needs reassurance every so often but she's much better now. She needs holding together with her jumping or she'll put in a bit of a stop. (part of the reason why I think she has TB in her!)

She has the most wonderful movement though and is a very sweet and loving mare. 

I really, really like IDs and although the "fashion" seems to be for WBs, I personally you just can't beat an ID or an ID x TB.

I'd love for my next horse to be an ID, and I'd like it even more if it was one of Janet's!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Awww that's so sad for you.  :-(.
 I hope I don't get catapulted off but I can see it happening if his pop over the gate of the outdoor school is anything to go by. That's one from Janet George is it? She gave me some good advice when I asked, I'm sure yours will be a stunner.
		
Click to expand...

No he wasn't from Janet.  I bought him from the Embla Stud in Staffordshire.  He was by Embla George out of Embla Daisy who was by Colman.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Your current one I meant?


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 March 2012)

Sorry, and I was only pouring the wine hadn't sipped it yet !

Avanti Amorous Archie belongs to Rita Jennings, he has his own website and facebook page.  My foal is called Alice she is on the website and his facebook page, there is also a link to my facebook where there are more pictures which you are very welcome to look at.   She is out of a irish vanner/cob mare but the foal looks purebred.

I am hoping she will be a lovely sensible pleasure horse for my retirement years.  She is certainly a calm and peaceful type already long may it last !


----------



## Capriole (14 March 2012)

avanti amorous archie is Rita Jennings, not Janet, he seems a lovely type although Ive not seen him in the flesh as yet.

Did anyone go to the colt inspections this year?

eta, sorry, cross posted there


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Why did I link Archie to Janet then..has she used him for her mares, that must be it!


----------



## Capriole (14 March 2012)

I seem to think she has too, mozlar, ive got it in my head that she has at least


----------



## Capriole (14 March 2012)

yes, she has, just looked on her FB page


----------



## xxMozlarxx (14 March 2012)

Looking for Alice on the FB page..any tips


----------



## JanetGeorge (14 March 2012)

xxMozlarxx said:



			Why did I link Archie to Janet then..has she used him for her mares, that must be it!
		
Click to expand...

You're right - I've used Archie a lot on daughters of my own stallion.  Archie is a very similar type to my Raj (about the only difference between them is that Archie is bay!)  The oldest Archie foals are now 3 - and looking super.  I've used him for this year's foals on a couple of different mares - so will be interesting to see how similar the foals are to the mares' previous foals by Raj (at least some of them won't be grey! )


----------



## JanetGeorge (14 March 2012)

Thought I might show you a couple of our part-breds.

This is Moon River - who is 3/4 ID with a 1/4 TB - literally just backed and not quite sorted out the going forward bit yet!  But we gave him his first trailer-loading lesson today - took all of 10 seconds to get him up the ramp for the first time in his life (IDs and ID x will do ANYTHING for food!)

He'll finish up around 17hh.







And this is a rather special young mare - Indigo Sally.  By Raj - out of a TBx mare by Carmel Head.  She's 5 - we've kept her on a bit longer than normal because she IS so nice - should make a super eventer!


----------



## LynH (14 March 2012)

These are pictures of my ID mare, Diamond Moon, by The Conquerer out of a Pride of Shaunlara mare.  She does really nice tests, steady, accurate and has good rhythm. She rides much lighter than she looks and people are always pleasantly surprised by her energy when they ride her. She won her first BD test and is usually placed in her first test of the day but we both struggle with energy in the second test as she is a big horse to keep together.  She has a huge jump in her but is quite a nervous and timid horse and balloons like a baby.  I jumped her more both SJ and XC when we were both alot younger but haven't done so much recently concentrating mainly on BD.














She doesn't hack out alone and is generally very nervy and not typical of the breed. I tried breeding with her last year but unfortunately she didn't take from one frozen and 4 fresh AI cycles. I would love to have bred my next horse from her.


----------



## lynnandbella (14 March 2012)

im currently breaking an id x zangersheider, shes only 3 and alot more growing to do so taking it steady, saying that shes a very fast learner, we lead her out on the roads and she'll pass anything big and noisy ...lorries, motorbikes, trailers, alarms going off, shes not bothered!!, having a little trouble with chickens tho!! she does worry about them !! she has her head low and acts like a kind gentle 20yr old most of the time but those killer chickens... bless her. We had to remove the electric fence as she would jump it to get to me, she loves human company even though she grew up in a herd and has field mates! shes a grandaughter of kidalton gold that was a stunning looking id. All horses are individuals like us but i havent met a bad id yet either .


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (14 March 2012)

i have a idx rising 2 year from my tb x mare he is out of a rid stallion called lislap Benedict who was sire by crosstown dancer with king of diamonds and pride of shaunlara blood lines he is standing 15 1/ 15 2 on wither and 16 h on bum!! his mummy is a firey tb type thankfully kaiser has taken his dads temperament he is so laid back and full of personalilty i adore him and is so easy to work with and takes everything in his stride eg traffic doesn't bother him loves the hose and walks straight on a horse box and will stand prefect for farrier i would have another in a heartbeat


----------



## Tiffany (14 March 2012)

Really like mare in first photo Janet


----------



## Tiffany (14 March 2012)

Bright_Spark said:



			You have HOW many? 



Can you pop this one in the post for me please? Gorgeous 

Click to expand...

Sorry Bright Spark she's already on her way to me - I wish


----------



## Tiffany (14 March 2012)

Mare in my siggy is a 16hh RID by Carrabawn View out of Scartlady. I bought her when she was a 6 yo dapple grey, she's now 16yo, almost white with flea bites in winter. As a 6yo she looked younger and didn't really mature until she was 8.

She's got a lovely nature, good to hack, excellent in traffic, loves jumping, done a  bit of dressage and showing in the past. The only thing she's never liked is being on her own but I think most horses prefer company.

Like most IDs she's a good doer and enoys her food 

Unfortunately, she was diagnosed with navicular last year although with a change of routine and help from the farrier, I'm pleased to say she's sound, looks fantastic and enjoying hacking 3-5 times a week


----------



## SophieLouBee (14 March 2012)

JG! That first bay mare! Well, do you think I would fit her in the back of a fiat punto?....What a mare! Just my type 

When the time com for another biggun, I shall be making a trip your way!


----------



## Lynnskatz (15 March 2012)

This is my pure Irish Draught mare Jessie, she is fab at Dressage, show jumping, x country and is safe to hack out, what more could you want. 
She is amazing and tries her best for me, she is genuine and forgiving and wonderful, worth her weight in gold  x


----------



## hollyandivy123 (15 March 2012)

JanetGeorge said:



			Answering questions like that online might get me in trouble with TFC 

But - put it this way - I'm a breeder and I have to sell youngsters to be able to breed more! 

Click to expand...

just out of interest do you have a website you could pm? so not to offend the TFC?


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 March 2012)

Janet's horses are stunning.  The big grey could easily make the line up as a hunter at Hoy's and the bay mare could skip round Badminton.

Why do so many people buy warmbloods when we have British breeders, who are steeped in knowledge and experience, producing horses like these.


----------



## Goldenstar (15 March 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Janet's horses are stunning.  The big grey could easily make the line up as a hunter at Hoy's and the bay mare could skip round Badminton.

Why do so many people buy warmbloods when we have British breeders, who are steeped in knowledge and experience, producing horses like these.
		
Click to expand...

It's horses for courses I love warmbloods for there sharpness and power I adore my Irish draught for his calmness his self confidence and his cheeky nature and he is a marvellous hunter for my OH but I would never buy an ID for me I would much rather have a warmblood or a TB .
It's also worth pointing out that many good breeders in this country produce warmbloods  it's not a question of one or the other there's room for all.


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (16 March 2012)

hi hope this works 

this is a video of my ID x he is the chestnut  he will be 2 in may the grey boy is my 3 yr old connemara 

http://www.facebook.com/gemma.boyd1...0424165491755&set=vb.697826754&type=2&theater


----------



## italylyns (17 March 2012)

Lost my ID last year but what an amazing boy he was!!!

Manners to die for and anything that was asked of him he took in his stride.

 He could do it all, would get another today if i had the money!!


----------



## 1Lucie (17 March 2012)

CharlesMax said:



			I bought my RID as an 8 years old, from Ireland, as a Hunter. He had done noithing else and couild not even go in circles when I first got him. He has been such a fast learner and has become a great all-rounder and a fantastic hunter. he is the perfect gentleman and adored by everyone on the yard - fabulous breed! 

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/picture.php?albumid=612&pictureid=15749

Click to expand...

Oohh this has inspired me. I have exactly th same and my boy hacks lovely as been hunted but his circles are appalling!!!!!!! With some help schooling hoping my boy will become all rounder too. 

Love my ID


----------



## 1Lucie (17 March 2012)

marmalade76 said:



			That's around what I was expecting, thanks.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this, this is about what i paid for mine


----------



## spacefaer (19 March 2012)

This is what we do with ours - this guy is pure RID - by Annaghdown Star - he hunts and has been shown and team chased too, but doesn't really fit in a dressage arena lol!







with many thanks to Sarah Farnsworth for her fabulous photography!


----------



## little_Christmas_monkey (26 March 2012)

my rising 2 year old IDX

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.ph...0204706886755.306232.697826754&type=1&theater


----------



## Rosie1989 (26 March 2012)

Janet - is raj a huge grey? My friend put her tb x mare in foal (I think around 3 years ago) to a stallion of the same name and my dad took her to drop her off


----------



## rema (26 March 2012)

As we have veered away slightly from the pure breds here is my IDxWelsh cob Flint.He is 13 now and 16.3hh and i have owned him since he was 6 months old.He has been the easiest horse to own and has turned his hoof to ode,hunts in a snaffle,Trec,Showing and abit of jumping..He does slightly have the Welsh knee action but other than that he is ID.


----------



## JanetGeorge (27 March 2012)

Rosie1989 said:



			Janet - is raj a huge grey? My friend put her tb x mare in foal (I think around 3 years ago) to a stallion of the same name and my dad took her to drop her off 

Click to expand...

He is a huge grey!


----------



## ritajennings (28 March 2012)

Here are my two pure bred mares
Gracie 





and Gloria





Both are by Snowford Bellman RID ex Winmaur Bright Alice RID by Banks Fee Daniel RID


----------



## JenHunt (28 March 2012)

they're both lovely Rita... but so is Archie, so I'm not surprised!


----------



## BillyBob-Sleigh (28 March 2012)

ritajennings said:



			Here are my two pure bred mares
Gracie 





and Gloria





Both are by Snowford Bellman RID ex Winmaur Bright Alice RID by Banks Fee Daniel RID 

Click to expand...

stunning mares!Especially like Gracie


----------



## ritajennings (29 March 2012)

Thank you both very much  forgot to mention I show my draughts in hand and Gloria also under saddle.
Jen did not think I could mention the A word on H&H forum but risking being burn in hell until eternity here goes
Archie, Gracie's son by Crosstown Dancer RID shown in hand, under saddle, jumped, hunted and now competing Affiliated dressage 






Hell here I come


----------



## clairew (29 March 2012)

ritajennings said:



			Thank you both very much  forgot to mention I show my draughts in hand and Gloria also under saddle.
Jen did not think I could mention the A word on H&H forum but risking being burn in hell until eternity here goes
Archie, Gracie's son by Crosstown Dancer RID shown in hand, under saddle, jumped, hunted and now competing Affiliated dressage 






Hell here I come 

Click to expand...

See my post in Breeding, Archie has been very highly spoken of!!  I'm going to print your picture of Archie off for a poster for Millies stable to 'get her in the mood'...


----------



## Persephone (29 March 2012)

This is my 3/4 ID/TB

She is just 3 years old, can be a pain but more due to exuberance than anything else.


----------



## AdorableAlice (29 March 2012)

What a stunning picture of Archie, handsome boyo !

Rita, if you are going somewhere hot who is going to look after Mr Handsome ?

I can send a lorry for him and hide him away with me in the depths of rural middle England, you know who would be very excited to see him in the flesh, she only saw a picture and a turkey baster last time !!!

Noddy can come too, he can baby sit AA, he would need the patience of a saint and a sense of humour you know what toddlers are like !


----------



## ritajennings (29 March 2012)

Have you any idea how much hay that big bay horse eats Ann? you would soon sent him back but if he goes missing I know where to look. You can always stay here and look after him  I don't think Duchess would be safe once he saw her lovely big round bum!


----------



## dollymix (29 March 2012)

Already posted on here about my 5yr old ID Dulcie...we have now been to our first XC session so I can add that to her list of many talents


----------



## capall na hÉireann (21 April 2012)

This is my now 3 year old, and as a foal.  He is a full Irish Draught by Crosstown Dancer.




















This was his first ever loose jump over a pole, pic is a bit small for some reason.








This is my other full ID, he is by Duleek Hero, this pic is of him just getting into training.


----------



## xxMozlarxx (21 April 2012)

Lovely horses x


----------



## Tonibird83 (21 April 2012)

What beautiful pictures of your horses, absolutely stunning!

I've had 2 ID x TBs now, both completely opposites of each other! The chestnut threw more to the TB and basically acted like one apart from having much bigger feet and joints and the bay was absolutely stunning and could really jump! He had much more substance about him and a roman nose.

I was free jumping him in the school and he decided I was taking the mick with the warm up jumps so jumped out of he school over the post and rail and over the 5 bar gate into the 10 acre field and buggared off! He came back 2 minutes later, worrying that he would miss his tea!

He also once jumped out of the field and joined the hunt which I take as his protest that I am a scaredy cat and daren't take him!

I would def love another - both these boys are now gone 

The only thing stopping me is the cost You get what you pay for and I have 2 young children and a Masters course to fund for now so am having to make do with riding my friend's cob - no complaining with this though!!!


----------



## NU ABO (21 April 2012)

I have a 15.1 ID x Conn and he is an absolute star in every way. Cheeky as anything, but lovely all the same.

He does a bit of everything, but his favourite is jumping. Sometimes he does get a bit TOO excited by jumping 
He hold himself beautifully for dressage work though (or so my instructor told me), hopefully that'll show through as we have our first Dressage comp next month!



















Look at that pretty face!


----------



## guido16 (21 April 2012)

Nothing better than a draught. I have one and planning on selling my tb to get another! My step hobbits who are under 10 ride my girl and she is wonderful with them. Would never walk passed a draught.


----------



## courage_uk (21 April 2012)

This is my ID Mac, he used to event - but when I bought him several year ago now I promised him a quiet life - we walk and wobble pub to pub 
We do the odd local show  / dressage test but mainly happy hacking


----------



## capall na hÉireann (24 April 2012)

very nice horses there, just one of my grey Irish draught


----------



## lainy (25 April 2012)

I have just come back to my first love after a good few years.......yesterday took delivery of my very gangly full ID yearling filly. Very beautiful girlie, but so far in my eyes only.....my other halfs very tactful offering was.....mmmhhh funny looking at that age arent they.....and in the field the obvious opinion of my daughters coloured cob lady and my part bred highland was....you have to be kidding surely????? a baby giraffe????????


----------

